# Gwk74 2.3.7 update.zip



## ro6666lt

Friend got the OTA update, but i didn't... So i ganked it staight gangsta...

For those who can't wait...(like me)
Nexus S 4G GWK74 2.3.7 Update.zip

I feel sort of stupid for saying this, but DO NOT FLASH ON A GSM NEXUS...

1. Place on ROOT of sdcard.
2. Select 'apply update' in whatever recovery you're using.
3. let it do it's thing, yo.

I was on 2.3.5 stock rooted. *YOU WILL LOSE ROOT!!!*

*BE SURE TO ACTIVATE THE GOOGLE PREPAID CARD IMMEDIATELY. FREE MONEY!!! SERIOUSLY, 10 BUCKS!!!*
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Jonathon

Wouldn't know here, but how many point releases has gingerbread had!?! I mean this is 2.3.7, 2.3.6 was only a few weeks ago before being pulled and most phones are only on 2.3.4! I personally think that Google should have merged these updates together.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ro6666lt

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Wouldn't know here, but how many point releases has gingerbread had!?! I mean this is 2.3.7, 2.3.6 was only a few weeks ago before being pulled and most phones are only on 2.3.4! I personally think that Google should have merged these updates together.
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


+1 ::wink::

[OP] Updated with link for update.


----------



## nido

I have a very strange problem, please anyone can help me, I have install I have update my android to 2.3.7 in my Samsung Nexus but and it show my OS version is 2.3.7 but problem is that I can't find Google Wallet in my phone. I have searched every where but not have the place where to put my question, please help.


----------



## ro6666lt

nido said:


> I have a very strange problem, please anyone can help me, I have install I have update my android to 2.3.7 in my Samsung Nexus but and it show my OS version is 2.3.7 but problem is that I can't find Google Wallet in my phone. I have searched every where but not have the place where to put my question, please help.


Are you on the nexus s 4g or nexus s? The update was only meant for the 4g...

the update includes the wallet apk... so I have no idea what to tell you. .. sorry, man.


----------

